# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Lirika Josifi

## Brari

Panorama

--


admiralja e shba-se 
lirika josifi 

Në kujtim të vajzës nga Korça, doktoreshës së shkencave në Amerikë


Josifi, shqiptarja që bëri karrierë në SHBA

U gradua admirale pak kohë para se të ndahej nga jeta


Rozi Theohari 
Nuk po vendosja dot të merrja në telefon zonjën Marta Josifi në qytetin e Detroitit. Pas një ngurrimi, ngrita receptorin dhe formova numrin. Në anën tjetër të telefonit u dëgjua një zë i dridhur nëne. 

Iu prezantova dhe i thashë se i flisja nga Bostoni dhe pasi i dhashë ngushëllimet për humbjen e Lirikës, vajzës së saj të vetme, iu luta të pranonte të shkruaja e të botoja disa nga kujtimet e së bijës. Pas një heshtjeje, sikur e mblodhi veten dhe u tregua e gatshme të fillonim komunikimin. Kur flas për Lirikën time, tha ajo, e ndiej veten më mirë. 
Për familjen Josifi kisha dëgjuar nga kushërinjtë e mi në Detroid. Ilia e Marta Josifi të ardhur nga Shqipëria, ishin martuar në 1940-ën. Ilia kishte ardhur më parë nga Kamenica e Korçës, ndërsa Marta ishte nisur nga Korça si turiste më 1939, për të ndenjur disa kohë te të afërmit e saj. Por fati e solli që dy të rinjtë të njiheshin, të pëlqeheshin dhe të krijonin një çerdhe të re. Ata hapën një restorant-pijetore dhe punonin të dy. Biznesi shkonte mirë. Pak kohë më pas çifti Josifi solli në jetë dy fëmijë, një vajzë e një djalë. E para erdhi vajza, lindur 1942, së cilës prindërit ia vunë emrin Liri, ashtu siç e çmonin dhe e donin lirinë. Ajo u quajt Lirika, pasi kështu thërriten në Korçë vajzat me emrin Liri. Djali që u lind më 1945 e quajnë Andrea.

Lirika, - thotë Marta, - ishte një vajzë e shkathët, tepër kurioze dhe mike e pandarë e librave. Rezultatet e saj të shkëlqyera u dukën që kur ishte në shkollën fillore e vazhduan më tej. Ajo gjithashtu nuk harronte të ndihmonte edhe prindërit në restorant, sidomos në ditët e festave, kur shtoheshin klientët. Gruaja e një kushëriri tonë, që ishte dentiste, më thoshte kur Lirika 11-vjeçare shkonte shpesh në klinikën e saj dhe i prekte me rradhë veglat. Dentistja i pati thënë një herë se goja dhe dhëmbët janë një organ i rëndësishëm i trupit, e se pa dhëmbë organizmi nuk ia del dot. Pas kësaj vajza e vogël i tha të ëmës se kishte marrë vendimin që kur të rritej të bëhej patjetër dentiste. Me këtë ëndërr ajo u rrit e u regjistrua në Universitetin e Miçiganit, në kolegjin e stomatologjisë. Pas mbarimit të universitetit ajo u bë një dentist-higjieniste dhe u praktikua në këtë profesion dy vjet me radhë. Më vonë u regjistrua përsëri në universitet për studime të avancuara, që të merrte titullin doktor i shkencave stomatologjike, synim që e realizoi në 1972. Një vit më vonë (1973), Lirika u emërua profesoreshë në Universitetin e Portlandit, në shtetin e Oregonit. Vija përherë dhe e vizitoja në Portland, - thotë Marta,- se më merrte malli. Lirika vinte në Detroid vetëm për festën e Krishtlindjes. U përvishej punëve të shtëpisë, bënte zbukurimin e dekorimin për festën, gatuante në kuzhinë. Si tani e kam parasysh se si vërtitej nëpër shtëpi, sa e lehtë dhe e gjallë ishte, na e ndriste shtëpinë e shpirtin.

Transferimi në kryeqytetin amerikan 
Por ngjarja më e madhe në jetën e Lirikës dhe për familjen Josifi ishte transferimi i vajzës në vitin 1979, në kryeqytetin e Amerikës, në Uashington DC dhe emërimi i saj në detyrën e drejtoreshës në administratën e ushqimit e të barnave në qendrën nacionale mjekësore të marinës amerikane. Doktoresha nga Detroidi filloi menjëherë karrierën e re dhe rrugën drejt sukseseve. Ta shihje sa lezet i kishin rrobat blu ose të bardha, të uniformës së marinës, - thotë Marta, - kur vinim e vizitonim në Uashington me tim shoq, na mbeteshin sytë te shtati i saj dhe kostumet e marinës që i rrinin aq mirë. 

Lirika e kishte blerë tashmë shtëpinë e saj në Uashington dhe vinte më rrallë në Detroid. Kur vinim dhe e vizitonim vishte rroba të thjeshta e të lirshme si për shtëpi, pastronte e gatuante gjellë të mira për të na gostitur dhe mua më dukej, -thotë Marta, - se ishte po ajo vajza e vogël që na e mbushte me cicërima gjithë shtëpinë.
Zyra e doktoreshë Lirikës në Uashington ndodhej në korpusin qendror të marinës, ku ajo drejtonte zyrën e programeve të shëndetit, të ushqimit e të barnave. Ajo, gjithashtu, drejtonte edhe qendrën radiologjike e atë të mjeteve e veglave mjekësore në ndihmë të pacientëve. Gjatë praktikës mjekësore e mësimdhënëse në universitet, doktoresha shqiptare ishte aftësuar e profesionalizuar dhe në fushën e radiologjisë. Kështu, ajo drejtonte një grup profesionistësh e specialistësh prej 130 vetësh dhe ishte përgjegjëse për administrimin e aktit ligjor të vitit 1992, në lidhje me cilësinë e standardeve të mamografisë, i cili vërteton dhe inspekton 10 mijë mamografi në USA, nëpërmjet një programi bashkëveprues midis shteteve. Ajo mbikëqyrte zbatimin e rregullave në qendrën radiologjike dhe siguronte që procesi në vazhdimësi të jepte rezultatet e dëshiruara. Lirika drejtonte një staf, i cili jepte asistencë mjekësore në përdorimin e mjeteve ndihmëse për pacientët brenda e jashtë Amerikës. Ky shërbim arrinte në një mesatare prej 50 000 telefonatash dhe 9000 web kërkimeve në vit. Unë krenohem, - tregon Marta, - kur dëgjoja nga ime bijë se si i ndihmonte dhe asistonte të sëmurët direkt nga zyra e saj. Por nuk numërohen rastet kur Lirika shkon me shërbim si brenda Amerikës, ashtu edhe jashtë saj, në Rusi, Gjermani, Itali, Greqi e gjetkë.
Gjatë karrierës së saj në shërbim të shëndetit publik, doktoreshë Josifi dha një kontribut në dy fusha të kirurgjisë: si mjeke dentiste dhe si kirurge e profesionalizuar. Ajo studioi dhe kontrolloi deri në detaje efektet e mospirjes së duhanit në mbrojtjen e shëndetit të gojës nga sëmundje të ndryshme. Kohët e fundit shërbeu në komitetin qeveritar të koordinimit që udhëhiqte zhvillimin e rezultateve kirurgjike të shëndetit të gojës. Në këtë komitet, që funksionon ne nivelin e departamentit, Lirika Josifi mori pjesë në programet që fokusonin rreziqet dhe përfitimin e përdorimit të amalgamit të dhëmbëve. Aktet zyrtare në formën e ligjshmërisë, të firmosura në këtë departament, janë në fuqi akoma edhe sot. Ajo shërbeu në grupin trevjeçar në zyrën e komisionerit dhe në zyrën operative të aprovimit të akteve zyrtare, ku ajo mbante titullin Senior Advisor for science and policy. Zyra që ajo drejtonte kontrollonte pesë qendra të forcave ushtarake. 

Prej tetorit të vitit 2000, doktoreshë Josifi shërbeu si shefe oficere profesionale (CPO) për kategorinë shkencore të shëndetit publik shëndetësor të korpuseve të marinës në USA. E ngarkuar me këtë detyrë ajo drejtoi shkencëtarët oficerë të korpuseve, si dhe kontribuoi me përvojën dhe këshillat e saj në fushën e kirurgjisë. Studimet e saj shkencore i botoi në mbi dhjetë libra.

Një karrierë e mbushur plot me medalje
Lirika Josifi ishte graduar shumë herë gjatë karrierës së saj, duke u ngjitur lart, shkallë pas shkalle. Ajo kishte arritur të gradohej me medaljen Kirurgu General, një çmim i dhënë për shërbimin e veçantë, me medaljen Shërbim i merituar, gradim që jepet për merita të veçanta, dy medalje Shërbim i Dalluar, si dhe PHS Citation, Two Outstanding Unit Citations dhe dhjetë Unit Comandations. 

Gjatë 25 vjetëve në shërbimin e shëndetit publik, ajo u dha mësim studentëve në universitete dhe administroi programet në lëndën e epidemiologjisë dentare dhe higjienës dentare. Ajo fitoi disa grada të dhëna nga Universiteti i Miçigamit. Kemi kaq medalje, fletë lavdërime e fletë nderi në shtëpi, - thotë Marta, - të cilat na bëjnë të krenohemi për vajzën tonë e të mbajmë gjallë kujtimin për të. Ajo nuk e gëzoi jetën si shoqet e saj, nuk u martua, sepse mbi të gjitha vlerësonte punën që e donte me shpirt. Sakrifikoi rininë e saj për karrierën. 

Nënë Marta i propozoi Lirikës ta shoqëronte në Shqipëri. Si do të shkoj në një vend të panjohur?! Pastaj unë nuk e zotëroj aq mirë gjuhën shqipe, - i ishte përgjigjur e bija me mëdyshje. Por Marta i ishte kthyer me autoritet: Epo unë nuk kam ardhur këtu në Amerikë as nga malet e as nga pyjet, kam ardhur nga njerëzia, prandaj do të vish ti njohësh këta njerëz! Lirika vendosi dhe në një nga ditët e verës të vitit 1991, ato udhëtuan për në Shqipëri. Të dyja gratë u pritën me dashuri dhe ngrohtësi nga të afërmit në Tiranë, të cilët u krijuan të gjitha kushtet për të vizituar vendin e për tu takuar me kushërinjtë. Marta kujton mikpritjen korçare, e cila i bëri shumë përshtypje Lirikës. Një ditë, ajo i thotë zonjës së shtëpisë se tani e kuptonte mjaft mirë përse gatuante aq mirë nënë Marta, sepse ajo kishte sjellë me vete edhe mjeshtërinë e kuzhinës korçare. Lirikës i pëlqenin shumë piperkat e mbushura me gjizë e të skuqura në tigan dhe shija e veçantë joshëse e kosit, që nuk e gjente kurrë në Amerikë. Nëna vërente se në çdo hap që bënte e bija në Shqipëri, lidhej më shumë me traditat e zakonet e vendit. Asaj i pëlqente mënyra e jetesës e sjellja e njerëzve, entuziazmohej nga shëtitjet e bisedat me miqtë e kushërinjtë, të cilët ia plotësonin dëshirat kur ajo i shfaqte. Kur vajtëm tek gjoli i Pogradecit, - tregon Marta, - dhe kur pa atë ujë aq të pastër, Lirika zbathi çorapet dhe i futi këmbët brenda e mahnitur nga bukuria shumëngjyrëshe e ficorëve. Ajo mblodhi disa gurë e i mori me vete në Amerikë.

Lirika i pëlqeu rrugët me kalldrëm dhe shtëpitë karakteristike të Korçës. I pëlqente gjithashtu të pinte birrë në bar Panda, kënaqej kur dilte e shëtiste në bulevard, duke soditur me vëmendje rrymën e njerëzve që afroheshin e largoheshin e që i takonin racës së saj. Nënë Marta shpjegoi se kur ishte e re kjo shëtitje quhej peripato dhe vajzat lejoheshin të dilnin vetëm në shoqëri të familjeve të tyre. Kushërinjtë korçarë i propozuan Lirikës të shkonin një ditë në Dardhë tek krushqit e familjes dhe ajo pranoi menjëherë. Kur u kthye nga fshati ishte shend e verë e i kishte treguar të ëmës se kishte ngrënë për herë të parë byrek të pjekur në saç. Por ajo më bëri të qeshja, tregon Marta, sepse kur ishin kthyer rrugës kishin dalë në Boboshticë e kishin ngrënë mana të kuq e të zinj e ishte llangosur në fytyrë e rroba me ngjyrë të kuqe. Kur i kujtoj të gjitha këto, vazhdon ajo, më duket sikur e kam ende çupën gjallë. Më pas e shpura çupën edhe në Lushnjë te kushërinjtë e parë të babait. I pa të tërë dhe u përshëndet me ta. Ditën që u largua Lirika u tha të gjithë kushërinjve: Unë në Amerikë kam vetëm një vëlla, po tani kam plot vëllezër dhe motra në Shqipëri. E kemi vendin e lindjes si me magji, - përfundon Marta, - i ngjit njerëzit. 

Dënimi fatal nga sëmundja e kancerit
Pat qëlluar jo jetëgjatë kjo vajzë e largët e Korçës, Lirika Josifi, e nderuar dhe e respektuar gjatë gjithë karrierës së saj civile e ushtarake. Natyra e dënoi me sëmundjen e pashërueshme të kancerit, e cila kishte hedhur rrënjë në trupin e saj prej kohësh dhe në verën e 2003-it, doktorët nuk i dhanë shpresë shpëtimi. Ajo nuk e dha veten, nuk u u mposht nga sëmundja, përkundrazi vazhdoi të punonte në zyrën e dikasterit të saj me të njëjtën intensitet. Lirika tregohej e qeshur e dashur e gëzuar me kolegët dhe studentët. Kur vizitonte familjen në Detroit, pa rënë në sy të së ëmës u tregoi të afërmve për rrezikun që i kanosej jetës së saj, megjithatë, si gjithnjë, ajo merrte pjesë në drekën e kishës shqiptare të Shën Thomait, futej në kuzhinë e gatuante, lante enët, bënte shaka me shqiptarët dhe amerikanët. Ditën e Krishtlindjes, kur erdhi për herë të fundit në Detroit, sduroi dhe ia tregoi të gjitha së ëmës. Tu bëftë nëna, je në mes të ilaçeve, do të bëhesh më mirë, - i kishte thënë nënë Marta. Por Lirika spo bëhej më mirë, sëmundja përparonte, ndërsa ajo qëndronte e fortë. Kolegët e saj tregojnë se ajo punoi rregullisht deri të premten, më 6 shkurt 2004. Të hënën më 8 shkurt, shoqja e saj e ngushtë nuk e lejoi të shkonte në zyrë, por e detyroi të shtrohej në spital ku qëndroi jo shumë ditë. Gjatë javës i qëndruan pranë nëna, vëllai, kunata e nipërit, të afërmit e kolegët. E po gjatë javës së fundit u krye edhe ceremonia e nderimit të saj me gradën e lartë të Admiralit. Këtë gradë Lirika Josifit ia kishin dhënë që në tetor 2003-it, por tani duhet të bënte betimin.

Një ceremoni në çastet e fundit të jetës
Ishte prekës e mallëngjyes zhvillimi i ceremonisë dy ditë rresht në mjediset e spitalit. Lirika u ngrit nga shtrati, mbi këmishën e bardhë asaj i varën në qafë medaljen, i vendosën spaletat në supe dhe shenjat karakteristike në të dy mëngët.
Pasi bëri betimin, shefi i lartë i marinës mbajti fjalimin e rastit ku vuri në dukje punën, arritjet dhe meritat e admirales Josifi dhe në fund e nderoi atë duke i dhuruar flamurin e bardhë të marinës, ndër të cilën e kanë gëzuar deri tani vetëm pesëdhjetë persona në të gjithë Amerikën. Një ndër këta 50-të është edhe një grua shqiptare! Admiralja Josifi, megjithëse e dërrmuar nga sëmundja, kur si kishte mbetur as 2 ditë jetë, mbajti fjalimin e falenderimit për nderin që iu bë, i cili ishte njëkohësisht edhe fjalimi i lamtumirës. Të nesërmen shoqja e ngushtë e Lirikës shtroi një darkë për nder të gradimit të saj, ku ftoi familjarë e kolegë dhe ndodhi e pabesueshmja, kur Lirika kërkoi të merrte pjesë në darkë. Pas darkës ajo u kthye përsëri në spital duke pritur qetë fundin. Në ato orë të shpejtuara ajo jetonte gjallërisht, e qeshur e duke përqafuar vazhdimisht të ëmën e të afërmit. Ishte ajo që u jepte zemër të tjerëve. Një rast i rrallë ky që u bëri përshtypje mjekëve e stafit të spitalit. Ajo që po ndodhte aty dukej vetëm si një ëndërr, Lirika e ëmbël i la lamtumirën jetës së rrethuar nga dashuria e njerëzve, gjithashtu ajo mbolli dashuri në shpirtrat e tyre. Lirika la mesazhin e dashurisë për jetën dhe mesazhin e kujdesit për njeriun: Njerëz, mbroni njerëzit!

Një fondacion në kujtim të Lirikës
Në mënyrë domethënëse, fill pas vdekjes së saj, u hap fondacioni për nder të saj RADM Josef, për të kontribuar me ndihma shoqatën amerikane të luftës kundër kancerit me qendër në qytetin e Baltimorës. Ja çfarë i shkruante ndër të tjera zonjës Marta Josifi shefi i komitetit qeveritar të kirurgjisë për SHBA-në dr. i shkencave, Riçhard Karmona: E dashur zonja Josifi, në emër të oficerëve të shërbimit shëndetësor publik, ju dërgojmë ngushëllimet tona për admiralen e nderuar Lirika Josifi. Nuk kam dyshim se admiralja Josifi do të na mungojë të gjithëve. Ajo ka lënë një boshllëk mes nesh. Shumë oficerë patën fatin të punonin dhe të aktivizoheshin me të, ne do ti ruajmë kujtimet e koleges sonë të dashur në zemrat tona. Ne e quajmë veten me fat që e kemi njohur atë, ju lutem merrini në konsideratë ndjenjat e mia të përzemërta që janë me ju gjatë këtyre çasteve të vështira.

Marrë me shkurtime nga gazeta Illyria 




----------

----------

